
“what's the name of the song that goes ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?” - IfOnlyYouKnew
https://musicfans.stackexchange.com/questions/10865/whats-the-name-of-the-song-that-goes-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-ha
======
KKPMW
Must be Nine Inch Nails piece in Twin Peaks:
[https://youtu.be/QczxCxFRUf0?t=110](https://youtu.be/QczxCxFRUf0?t=110)

Posted this answer on SE too.

------
seesawtron
I am sure its this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9t-slLl30E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9t-slLl30E)

~~~
KKPMW
Doubt it, the post said "metal" plus "guitars".

